# Providerwechsel



## fatboy2711 (28. Mai 2006)

Ich habe vor meinen Provider zu wechseln. Bin gerade bei TOPTIP und habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, habe einen Formmailer verwendet mit PHP script und es hat mehrere Tage gedauert bis ich die mail bekommen habe. Jetzt ist meine Frage: Kann mir jemand einen anderen Provider empfehlen? Ich bräuchte eine DE-Domain, mind. 250MB webspace,  20GB Traffic, PHP, FTP, 100 EMails. 
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## StupidBoy (28. Mai 2006)

Asu eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir all-inkl.com empfehlen, für kleinere Projekte reichen die Angebote dort aus und der Preis ist ziemlich unschlagbar.
PS: Beziehe mich jetzt gerade auf das Angebot "WebPrivat L" für rund 5€/Monat.

Grüße


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo fatboy2711,

ich betreue nicht nur den Server von http://www.tutorials.de , sondern biete auch Webhosting an. Wenn du magst, stelle ich dir gerne ein Angebot zusammen. Unser Fokus liegt nicht nur beim Punkt stabile und schnelle Server, sondern vorallem im Bereich Service und schnellem Support.


----------

